# In case you didn't know... Nicole Richie DUI



## Raerae (Dec 11, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061211/..._richie_arrest

http://d.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/2...TqsFj6p__y1g--

Guess her mug shot isn't that bad... lol..

According to the police report she's 5'1" and weighted 85lbs.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 11, 2006)

Driving on the wrong side of the road?  Wow she must of been gone!!  I feel bad for her dad, he's such a great person...how embarrassing lol.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey it's not as bad as when she got pulled over with heroin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  She probalby had a shot and was smashed because she's so damn skinny. Sick!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 11, 2006)

She didn't get a DUI from being intoxicated on alcohol.  Common mistake people make, thinking that DUI's are only alcohol related.  She was given a DUI because of using drugs.  From the gossip I heard on the radio, she admitted to the officers being on Vicaden and Pot.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 11, 2006)

i love nicole and omg!! she smoke some weed the sky is gonna fall..lol


----------



## Raerae (Dec 11, 2006)

I think it's was more the driving on the wrong side of the freeway that has everyone talking about it lol...

Poor girl.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_...She probalby had a shot and was smashed because she's so damn skinny. Sick!_

 
I thought the exact same thing!  She probably just smelled someone's drink and the fumes got her smashed. 

85 frickin pounds and drugs.  That girl is fucked up.  She needs some help. 85 pounds.  Good lord.


----------



## Janice (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_85 frickin pounds and *driving impaired* (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 mac_whore).  That girl is fucked up.  She needs some help. 85 pounds.  Good lord._


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2006)

I have had a dog that weighed more than Nicole Richie weighs right now.

Sorry I keep going on about it, but damn....85 pounds!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

I feel bad for her.  I hope that she gets help with her weight and everything else.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2006)

Seriously, I weighed 85 pounds in 6th grade! I don't understand how she functions


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 12, 2006)

im going to hell for what I am about to say

But it's Nicole Richie.

The one who used to be friends with Paris Hilton.

That should explain everything.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 12, 2006)

So I just read another article about this and it said that she was stopped in the car pool lane talking on her cell phone when the highway patrol come up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WTF is she thinking...obviously she wasen't thinking, that's just it!  Poor her...


----------



## CrystalStars (Dec 12, 2006)

She only weighs 5 pounds less than when she was last arrested..5 pounds doesnt seem like a lot..with her my gosh it is.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 12, 2006)

after hanging out with paris, i would need to smoke too!! hahah IM TOTALLY KIDDING. as much as i love her, there is no way she was JUST smoking some weed and taking vicadin..come on now.. how could u be that out of it to drive the wrong way on a street?..


----------



## Raerae (Dec 12, 2006)

I dunno...  I've seen roomates do some dumb thing while stoned when I was smoking/living with people at my last place over a year ago.  Depending on how high she was, it's totally feasible that she could have gotten confused and gotten on the wrong freeway offramp.

Just thing about it...  

Look at your different type of freeways...  In California we have like 3 different types of on/off ramps.

Some have the loop, others have on-off ramps next to each other on the same side, others have an on ramp on one side and an off ramp on the other.  If your not familiar with an area, and or not paying attention is's EASY to get confused around here.  I know on like 1/2 of the freeways you make a right to get on the freeway, and the other 1/2 you make a left.  And on the ones where you make a left if you turned right, it would be onto the exit ramp from the freeway.  

Just an example of one of many of our WTF freeway's.






Add in being stoned and on vicadin, and probably being tired, and it being WAY dark, it's totally easy too see how she could have gotten on the wrong ramp.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 13, 2006)

I HATE the on ramps that are both on and offramps sharing one single lane.. its like battle.. every time you want to enter or exit. awful...that picture must be old. There are far more buildings around there now!

was she on the wrong side of the road? or stopped in the Carpool lane? haha. not that it matters in LA.. EVERYONE is stopped in all lanes.. all the time.


----------



## macface (Dec 13, 2006)

She has not learn anything stiill.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 15, 2006)

in her mugshot, she looks like someone straight out of a 1980s workout video with that bright blue hair tie and grey sweatshirt.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_in her mugshot, she looks like someone straight out of a 1980s workout video with that bright blue hair tie and grey sweatshirt._

 
You want some bad mug shots, check these out: 

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/bleethmug1.html

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/nolte1.html

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/jbrownmug1.html

And just bad fashion sense: 

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/gatesmug1.html

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshot...inklemug1.html

My fave: 

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/sinatramug1.html


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 19, 2006)

hhahaha I love how Vanilla Ice and Bill Gates are both smiling in their mugshots! "Chheeeeessse"


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 23, 2006)

*off topic* YASMINE BLEETH looks 60! Jeeeez!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes.  Those aren't the most flattering, are they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sadly, the photos are getting less scarey as celebs now realize how widely distributed they will be.  I say sadly, because those mug shots are looked at as PR.  Time to stay home and practice my "incase I get arrested" pose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you see how timid and vuneralbe Mel Gibson looked in his?  Hugh Grant's is pretty priceless as well.  It was like he was thinking, "Yeeeeeah, I probably shouldn't have cheated on Elizabeth Hurley with a dirty street ho".


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 23, 2006)

i dont agree or support a lot of what nicole richie does.... but she's damn cute, admit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love her fashion sense (most of the time) and in a STRICTLY fashion sense, i look to her as a role model.

and oh my gosh, i take computer programming and RIGHT above my computer is a framed shot of bill gates mug shot.... hahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my teacher is a bit weird.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_....and oh my gosh, i take computer programming and RIGHT above my computer is a framed shot of bill gates mug shot.... hahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my teacher is a bit weird._


----------

